# Classic Pleasure Class - See UPDATE PG 3



## targetsmom (Jul 4, 2010)

I have entered Princess in the AMHA Eastern Championship Show (since Max will be going too) in the new Classic Pleasure Driving Class. I am not sure which cart I should use, because this class is so new. I personally think she looks better in the wooden wheeled carriage, but I would imagine most entries will be using show carts. I will already be bucking the trend by wearing a helmet and don't mind being a trend setter! But I also want to give her a fair chance.

I would appreciate opinions and especially any experience you have had in this class.

Show cart:







Wooden wheeled cart (at an ADS event):






ETA: The wooden wheeled cart & harness have been modified since this photo was taken and everything fits better now!

See more photos on page 2 and update on top of page 3...


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 4, 2010)

I would let the footing decide. I love the looks of a wooden wheeled cart, but not at the expense of the horse's comfort. If the footing is deep, take the show cart...those pneumatic wheels are so much easier to pull through heavy footing that the wooden wheels are. If you aren't sure...I would opt for the show cart just in case.


----------



## Kendra (Jul 4, 2010)

I switched back to my pneumatic wheels for the AMHA show I went to last weekend - I also love the look of my new wooden wheels, but they are not good in dirt at all. I did leave his breeching on - I was adding a side check that he hadn't worn since last summer, didn't want to change anything else!


----------



## Sandee (Jul 6, 2010)

Unless your mini is really beefed up (muscled up), I'd go for the rubber tires. We were at a show this past weekend where they tried to use chariots with wooden wheels. One of them was much too heavy and the wheels were too narrow and the horse just simply couldn't pull it; let alone run with it! The bike tires are so much easier on the horse when the footing is soft or deep.


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 6, 2010)

Kendra said:


> I did leave his breeching on


How did that go for you? Did you get any "flack" from the judges or other competitors? How did you place?


----------



## Kendra (Jul 7, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> How did that go for you? Did you get any "flack" from the judges or other competitors? How did you place?


No one mentioned it at all, and he was Grand under one judge and Reserve under the other.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree with the others who've advised to let the ground conditions dictate. I LOVE wooden wheeled carts, but the reality is, IF the ground is at all deep or heavy, they can make it hard on a miniature to pull properly.

If it's an 'all-Miniature-horse' show, the ground SHOULD be properly prepared for MINIATURES; if it's not, I'd complain, loudly! The proper instructions to the ground prep man/crew should be given, and followed! When we began having approved Miniature shows in our State Fair Horse Arena, I got with the ground prep guy to advise him on how to prep the ground surface for US, and it worked very well; we had a nice FIRM surface for driving.

Kendra--YAY! How great to hear that you weren't 'dissed' for keeping the breeching! Makes me think there might be hope that some miniature judges will'see the light'!Congrats on the great placings, too!!

Targetsmom...the way your mare is going, esp. in the first pic with the show cart, looks to me like the EPITOMY of what would be looked for in the new class...Way to GO!

Margo


----------



## RhineStone (Jul 7, 2010)

Kendra said:


> No one mentioned it at all, and he was Grand under one judge and Reserve under the other.


Whoo Hoo!


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you all for the comments. This will be our first trip to "Regionals" so I am not sure about the footing and that is a concern I had. The show cart is certainly easier to transport (it fits in the "manger" area of our Warmblood size trailer) so I think that will be what we take. I may use the breeching too!

Just a note that the show cart photo was taken at a Pinto show VERY late in the day after we both showed in at least 6-7 classes so we were both tired. The shot in the wooden wheeled cart was taken earlier in the day and was only the second class she did that day. If I can just get her to keep the frame in the first photo and move with more of the energy in the second one, I think we should be fine!

Great going Kendra!!!! I don't expect to do anywhere near that well!


----------



## Connie Ballard (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd say go with the wire wheels/pneumatic tires...the footing at the Champions Center is good, but it isnt real firm. Tim announced the Silver Jubilee Show there in June, he said dont use the wood wheels.

Have a GREAT show. Your turnout looks very nice...enjoy!


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 13, 2010)

never mind....


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Jul 15, 2010)

I personally like the look of the show cart on her. I think its just the black and silver cart on a black and white horse lol. have fun and good luck at regionals!


----------



## Kendra (Jul 15, 2010)

What happened to the photos? I peeked at them the other day, and was coming back to comment - I'm nearly caught up on my sleep from Stampede, but not quite!

But I wanted to say that she looked beautiful in the new photos! I love how she was using herself, she looked gorgeous, my favorite pics I've seen of her! Looked like a perfect classic horse to me, for what it's worth! ;-)


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 15, 2010)

Kendra- Thank you so much for the comments!!! I took them down because I have had a really bad week and saw that lots of people looked at them and NO ONE commented. So I began to think that the person at the show who said she didn't look too bad had the popular opinion, even though I thought she was going well. Here they are again:






This is NOT the same pass around the ring:






Unfortunately we will not be going to regionals so the cart question is moot.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 15, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! I wasn't here today to see them the first time.



> Unfortunately we will not be going to regionals so the cart question is moot.


Well that is too bad...


----------



## jleonard (Jul 15, 2010)

I didn't see your photos the first time either.

She looks really nice in the new photos! She is a beautiful horse



I like the blouse you are wearing. It looks more polished than the jacket you had in the first photo with the show cart. The extra color works really well with this cart, which I think makes the overall picture better. May I make a suggestion? Is there a way you could tuck in the strap on your helmet that it hanging down? I think that would really help complete that more polished look.

I'm sorry you won't be able to make it to regionals


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 16, 2010)

Jessica- thanks so much for your comments! That is exactly the type of comment I was looking for. I will be sure to fix the helmet strap before the Pinto show next weekend!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 16, 2010)

targetsmom said:


> Kendra- Thank you so much for the comments!!! I took them down because I have had a really bad week and saw that lots of people looked at them and NO ONE commented. So I began to think that the person at the show who said she didn't look too bad had the popular opinion, even though I thought she was going well.


Aw, sweetie, I'm so sorry you felt that way!! I think a lot of it is that it's summer and many of us are simply getting tired and overheated and have just enough energy to browse the forums but not to post much. I haven't posted about one single show this year, or really much of anything since I got my second mini because I've just been too busy to manage more than the occasional facebook update!



I respond more when I'm at work and at work I couldn't see your pictures. It was nothing personal!

I think Princess is coming along nicely and looks like a very good Classic horse. I agree that the blouse looks more summery but would suggest that you try to sit up taller and bring your shoulders back to present a better picture. This is something I suffer from too, and it doesn't help the overall impression we're trying to make.





Good luck at the Pinto show.

Leia


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jul 17, 2010)

Many of us do not show AMHA/AMHR. I personally have absolutely no knowledge of the classifications and class differences in the breed show ring. I also don't show pleasure, focusing mostly on CDEs, so although I thought your mare looked good, I could offer nothing constructive to you. I am sorry that you felt bad that no one replied to you. Just remember, if you think she is the best little horse out there, that's all that really matters!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jul 17, 2010)

Apologies that I didn't take the time to post on your most recent photos.When I saw them, I again thought that your mare looked VERY nice as a Classic Western Pleasure 'go', as the class is outlined...but I just didn't say so!! I do agree with Leia's comment about sitting up a bit straighter; I too can relate...it is something all too easy to 'slip into', and I have the same issue, too!

I like your outfit; thought the helmet strap was some sort of 'shadow', but if it indeed IS 'dangling', then yes, it would be better to tuck it in, trim it off...whatever it takes so there is no 'dangling' portion! I LOVE that you wear your helmet....YOU ROCK!!

Looks to me as if your total picture should be VERY competitive if the class is properly judged...and hope all the while you have a TON of FUN!!

Margo


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 16, 2010)

So this story has taken a very weird turn but I thought I would share what I learned because I think some of you will find the info helpful.

Since the original post when I asked about what cart to use at the Eastern Championship show, - and just after we entered Princess in a whole bunch of classes including the Classic Pleasure Driving Class - we some some bad luck and changed our plans. Well, to be honest, I chickened out... So we decided we would forfeit our entries and go back to Plan A, which was a New England Pinto Show this past Saturday (Aug 14, and hubby's 60th BD). We decided to take Gary's favorite mini, Ruby, for him to show. Both he and Ruby have shown some but are real novices. For the driving classes, we decided that I would drive Ruby in a couple, we would have Princess all harnessed, swap the cart over on a 2 minute tack change, and drive Princess in the last 2 classes (they all run back to back). Things went more or less as planned, with Ruby behaving pretty well and chalking up more ring experience and Princess doing well, but nowhere near as great as she did at the previous show.

So, as we are all packed up and leaving the show, we happened to encounter the FOUR judges, all eating supper. The ring steward was nearby so we asked if it would be OK to ask the judges why Gary got DQd in the trail classes, since neither of us had a clue. The judges were great and explained why - he put his hand on the halter without realizing he did it! As we were thanking them, one of them said in a very excited voice "Do you know what you have there in Number 28 (Princess)?" He asked if we knew about the Classic Pleasure Driving Class in AMHA!!! These were also AMHA judges and apparently they had been talking about her as a prime example of a Classic Pleasure Driving horse!!!! All four were practically gushing over her - her long, flat-kneed stride, the way she can move out when asked... they just loved her!! They also suggested that I not hold her back (remember she had NO WARM UP so I was using half halts like crazy after that quick tack change), which probably explains why we didn't place higher.

So, WITHOUT EVEN GOING TO THE CHAMPIONSHIP SHOW, I probably learned more from that chance encounter with the AMHA judges than I would have if I had traveled to Ohio. Also, a huge lesson in not being afraid to approach a judge for a "teaching moment". And all those who commented that you thought Princess was a good example of the new Classic Class, I guess you were right!! She apparently looked like these recent photos at the show Saturday (according to Gary).

Oh, yes, and the helmet strap was fixed and not dangling- thanks again for that helpful comment. I doubt I was concentrating enough on my posture though!!


----------



## squeaky (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats on the good comments from the judges!! I always have liked it when the judge has come up to me at the end and told me what I did that they have liked. I think that is the best way to learn, and wish that there was some way for us to get feedback from the judges. Something similar to what they do with dressage, just more entries in the ring and not a pattern to be driven.

Congrats on your show too! Sounds like it went very well.

Amanda


----------



## Margo_C-T (Aug 16, 2010)

AHA! Didn't I SAY she looked like the EPITOME of the Classic Pleasure horse, re AMHA's description??






Great of you to come back and add this information! I am so glad to hear of judges who seem to have read and absorbed a class description and seem willing to judge it correctly!

(I have done a fair amount of judging, mostly of Western ridden events, in past.I never attempted to become 'carded',mostly because I wasn't interested in dealing w/ the 'downside' of it. I considered getting my AMHA card, even participating in one of their seminars some years back--where I 'scored' quite well, actually --- but soon after, my husband died, and it really became impossible for me to be gone as one would need to be for a judging job, since I have my own place and animals to care for, and no help.)

Congratulations on acknowledging a great and helpful 'learning' experience!!

Margo


----------

